# Mack snow and eclipse?



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Is there much point in having a super mack snow eclipse breeding project? I ask because apparently super mack snows show the same eye phenotype as eclipse? I mean I guess you could produce mack snows (het) that show the eye phenotype but other than that it seems like a wasted combination.

I wondered about this because I have a mack snow (het) het eclipse and thought if I ever bred him another mack snow het eclipse would be a good partner... until I found out about that super mack snows have that phenotype anyway!

Thoughts?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Depends what you like the look of really.
Together in the one Leo, it's a little pointless as you can't see it, but if say you had an eclipse female and a mack snow female, he'd make the perfect partner for both of them at the same time.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

intravenous said:


> Is there much point in having a super mack snow eclipse breeding project? I ask because apparently super mack snows show the same eye phenotype as eclipse? I mean I guess you could produce mack snows (het) that show the eye phenotype but other than that it seems like a wasted combination.
> 
> I wondered about this because I have a mack snow (het) het eclipse and thought if I ever bred him another mack snow het eclipse would be a good partner... until I found out about that super mack snows have that phenotype anyway!
> 
> Thoughts?


Visually no!
Genetically yes.

A super snow and a eclipse super snow look alike coz the super snow gene is more dominant.The only differance between a super snow and a eclipse super snow is the eclipse super snow express a white washed nose.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i think that the super snow eclipse is known as a sheq super snow, they show whitewashed nose tail tip and legs and would be usefull to somebody looking to make some kind of snow eclipse enigma or albino, good for a radar project :mf_dribble:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

boywonder said:


> i think that the super snow eclipse is known as a sheq super snow, they show whitewashed nose tail tip and legs and would be usefull to somebody looking to make some kind of snow eclipse enigma or albino, good for a radar project :mf_dribble:


Nose yes but not linked to the legs & tail tip.As standed super snows express these traits.

Super snow (with white point).Not expressing eclipse.Doesn't even have eclipse blood.
http://www.sheffieldgeckos.co.uk/images/Macks/sm2.jpg


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

gazz said:


> Nose yes but not linked to the legs & tail tip.As standed super snows express these traits.
> 
> Super snow (with white point).Not expressing eclipse.Doesn't even have eclipse blood.
> http://www.sheffieldgeckos.co.uk/images/Macks/sm2.jpg


 
where have i heard sheq from? time for a spot of googling me thinks


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

boywonder said:


> where have i heard sheq from? time for a spot of googling me thinks


Not sure ? Eclipse super snow trade name is total eclipse :whistling2:.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

In a nut shell - no there isn`t much point in this project (in my opinion).
Can`t really expand on that, as you already know that the SS has black eyes, only point in doing it I think is if you wanted your SS or macks to be het eclipse for future breeding with other morphs.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i have a tremper albino super snow who proved this season to be het eclipse, she made some nice mack snow enigma eclipse's (black hole's)that are het tremper albino, these will help me make a super nova next season, so if you have a plan that involves making a morph that is snow and eclipse it's worth doing for your own breeding stock, in the uk there jusat isn't the demand for unusual morphs like there is in the usa so making them to sell them it wouldn't be worth the effort, unless you already have two unrelated mack snow het eclipses, but even then unless you raise them all up and test breed them you won't be able to tell which is eclipse and which is not, so would only be able to sell them as 25% possible eclipse


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

So in general people agree that its a bit of a waste of time :razz:. I mean I'm sure mack snow eclipses can be useful in some projects but as far as picking a partner for my leo goes I'd be better focusing on something else.


----------

